# egrets??



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

over the weekend while scouting for deer i saw 6 white birds in a tree in the middle of a swamp.they looked like white commerants kind of.very long necks.i looked online and they look like egrets,but i never got a look them standing on the ground so i dont know if they had long heron type legs.
never seen any around the area,and not sure what they are.i assume there fish eaters any ideas,or anyone else see any


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Across the street from me last week. There's a constant running ditch/creek from a spring over there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

I've lived in S.E. Michigan all my life and the only time we saw egrets was when we headed south towards the marshes around Lake Erie. Lately, for some reason, the birds have decided to start nesting northward.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I also live in SE Michigan, and I see Snowy Egrets all of the time. They hang out in ponds near Ann Arbor, which I travel past quite a bit. I see them in Belleville Lake from time to time, too. They seem to prefer areas where there aren't a lot of people living, although I see them from expressways most of the time. They eat fish.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Many are white immature Great Blues.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

MPT said:


> Many are white immature Great Blues.


I'd never heard of an immature phase of blue herons that were white. I did a little checking, and all I could find was this: The white subspecies of the Great Blue Heron, the great white heron of the Florida Keys, is larger than a Great Egret and has yellow legs, not black, legs.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Great_Blue_Heron/id

Not saying this couldn't be a migrant, I've never seen one in Michigan, or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

went by spot last night again looking for this 1 big buck,saw 2 of these birds in same tree,look like egrets but still havent had a chance to see them stand on land or in the water so not sure how long there legs are.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Was in the thumb last weekend and saw my first cattle egrets in Michigan. Lived in Florida for years and seen them all the time but never heard of them being in Michigan. By the way there are hundreds of egrets in the shiawassee refuge in Saginaw. Pretty cool when they are roosting together.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Ray Duve said:


> Was in the thumb last weekend and saw my first cattle egrets in Michigan. Lived in Florida for years and seen them all the time but never heard of them being in Michigan. By the way there are hundreds of egrets in the shiawassee refuge in Saginaw. Pretty cool when they are roosting together.


http://beautyofbirds.com/images/birds/cattleegretbreedingplumage.jpg


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Kennybks said:


> I'd never heard of an immature phase of blue herons that were white. I did a little checking, and all I could find was this: The white subspecies of the Great Blue Heron, the great white heron of the Florida Keys, is larger than a Great Egret and has yellow legs, not black, legs.
> 
> http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Great_Blue_Heron/id
> 
> Not saying this couldn't be a migrant, I've never seen one in Michigan, or anywhere else for that matter.


You're right. Guess I was given wrong info.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

MPT said:


> You're right. Guess I was given wrong info.


I have no egrets.  lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

